# What kind of VPS specs do you need for a GRE Tunnel only server?



## Dillybob (Jun 13, 2015)

Topic ^^.

Just curious.. I mean, would a 90MB ram box be fine? Any ballpark data I can go off of? (amount of data being passed through, ram, cpu usage)


----------



## trewq (Jun 13, 2015)

Try it and find out. You've been bragging about your cheap purchases.


You shouldn't need much.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 13, 2015)

Won't need much. We temporarily ran a GRE tunnel for vpsBoard through an OVH server, though I forget what the resource consumption was like. Perhaps @HalfEatenPie can elaborate on that, as he was the one who set it up. I do recall it didn't require much.


----------



## Munzy (Jun 13, 2015)

You can run gre on 90mb assuming that you have a small network throughput requirements. * number of active connections*


----------



## drmike (Jun 13, 2015)

128MB or 256MB plan should be fine and good on price.  Always have headroom I say - just a bit.

The GRE tunnel howto most use (lots of providers have borrowed without credit):

http://wiki.buyvm.net/doku.php/gre_tunnel

Marry that to their MONTHLY 128MB OVZ plan:

http://buyvm.net/openvz-vps/

Add 



Voxility Filtering:

 x Voxility IPv4 $3.00 USD

$2 + $3 = $5 a month.


----------



## Dillybob (Jun 13, 2015)

Does GRE tunneling support the websocket protocol?


----------



## drmike (Jun 13, 2015)

Dillybob said:


> Does GRE tunneling support the websocket protocol?


@Francisco know the answer to this?


----------



## Francisco (Jun 13, 2015)

Dillybob said:


> Does GRE tunneling support the websocket protocol?


GRE supports all packet types that are routed through it, it's a tunnel after all 

You just have to make sure the ports are forwarded to the destination and it's all good.

We generally recommend people run the service right on us, but if they can't (need too much RAM, CPU, etc), then GRE's are great. It isn't uncommon for our clients to just forward all ports like...


iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d BUYVM_FILTERED_IP -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.168.2
That would forward all ports from your filtered down the GRE to the other end.
Francisco


----------

